Ask HN: What video games are you playing? - mdgrech23
======
xelxebar
Hyperrogue[0]. It's a rouge-like game that takes place on a hyperbolic plane.
The developers have done quite an excellent job of making the non-Euclidean
geometry essential to your survival strategies.

To boot, there are extensive options for manipulating how the space is
projected and the geometry itself.

Really cool stuff!

[0]:[https://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper/](https://www.roguetemple.com/z/hyper/)

------
BenMulholland
I've been bouncing between the new Animal Crossing and Fire Emblem: Three
Houses on Switch. FE3H in particular has a ton of replayability, and a regular
playthrough can provide a fun timesink that doesn't get old.

If you don't like strategy games or how chill, happy, and stop-and-start
Animal Crossing is (eg, around 20 mins per day), the S.T.A.L.K.E.R. series is
a really immersive and difficult (but fair) shooter with RPG elements. It's
roughly based on the Roadside Picnic novel by Arkady and Boris Strugatsky, and
is probably the best shooter (and the best post-apocalyptic game) I've ever
played.

There's a free mod called S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Anomaly which combines the maps of
all three official stalker games and adds a tone of features, quality-of-life
changes, and is generally the best version of the franchise on the market
(despite being completely free).

Other than that, I'm looking forward to both the Resident Evil 3 remake (the
RE2 remake was excellent and the demo of this one seems to be of the same
quality) and Final Fantasy 7 remake. It's a bit of a shame that the biggest
games to look forward to this year aren't fresh IPs, but the remakes and
sequels are high enough quality to still be worth your time.

------
zzo38computer
Pokemon Card GB2. The game is not too bad, although some cards are not
implemented (such as stadium cards), and the AI isn't so good (using Defender
uselessly (sometimes on cards which I am not attacking anyways), repeatedly
using attacks that don't work, drawing too many cards and then complaining of
losing due to running out of cards to draw, failing to retreat even when doing
so is free, preferring attacking even in situations where defense is
necessary, etc).

I play other computer games too, including ZZT, and some of the BSD games, and
some free NES/Famicom games (from the NESdev competition; some are pretty
good, such as the Gruniozerca series, and I also like We Are Hejickle).

------
abj
I've been playing Warhammer Age of Reckoning and Inferno Wizards.

The Warhammer Age of Reckoning private server is alive and kicking - it's such
an engaging time sink. The open world pvp truly captures something unique to
the genre.

Inferno Wizards is an interesting multiplayer spell caster battle game.

------
CM30
The Legend of Zelda Breath of the Wild. Well, I know what my YouTube viewers
want, and much of it includes glitches and challenge runs related to that
game. Had a fair few popular videos based around stuff there, like a recent
one about how to get infinite Korok seeds via a new glitch.

Other than that, Luigi's Mansion 3 (often the online mode), Super Smash Bros
Ultimate, and whatever fan games and mods I feel like playing right now.

------
jetti
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2019 for PS4. Before this I played FIFA and
Rocket League exclusively. My buddy got me into FIFA and then we got tired of
playing that and looked for a new game and he suggested CoD:MW. It is my first
CoD game since I briefly "played" (couldn't get past the first scene) CoD 3 on
XBox.

------
sethammons
I seldom play videogames, just too little time to spend that way. However, I
am currently playing Ori and the Will of the Wisps. Platformer exploration
game where you pick up new skills and progress the story. Previously, the game
that I gave time to was Breath of the Wild.

------
Jemm
I’ll playing America’s Army Proving Grounds on PS4. When you get a good team
that co-operates and communicates it can be a lot of fun,

Lately however, the game is full of young children who’s goal is not co-
operation and it is less fun.

------
non-entity
The new Mount and Blade came out yesterday and I played that for a while last
night.

Funny enough I managed to find a bug, but the crash reports couldnt be
submitted, seemingly because of the Azure issues going on.

~~~
throwaway78678
Is there Azure issues?

~~~
non-entity
Theres been news the past few days of Azure having a massive increase in
traffic thanks to COVID-19 and that prioritization rules were out in place.

Could be completely unrelated though, just convenient timing.

------
Cyberdog
I picked up Borderlands 2 and its DLC on a recent Steam sale. The gameplay is
just fun enough to keep me interested so far, and it runs surprisingly well on
my aging laptop with integrated graphics, but by God, do I hate the dialogue
and all of the NPCs. I kind of expected it knowing the insufferable Anthony
Burch was the lead writer on it, but still… Damn.

Conosle-wise, I've been playing Red Dead Redemption… the first one. I don't
have any of the current generation of consoles (unless you count the Wii U) so
I've been playing through some older games that I missed. I'll probably give
MGSV a try next.

------
RaycatRakittra
A lot of One Step from Eden, Dead Cells, and Hades. I've been on a bit of a
roguelike kick ever since the quarantine started. One more run...

------
rocketpastsix
Im a creature of habit. Civ 5 has been providing me a great deal of fun these
past few weeks.

~~~
throw51319
I just got Civ 5 and I don't really get it. It's just so slow.

~~~
catacombs
The slowness of Civ5 is intentional. Take your time. Plan your moves. You'll
see the fun of it eventually.

~~~
throw51319
I kind of enjoyed it, but it just took so long. Like any military decisions
just took like 15 mins to even get started. There's like a fast mode you can
enable?

------
tcbasche
Resident Evil HD on PS4 and Forza 7 multiplayer once a week with coworkers

------
codegladiator
Plague Inc

------
babuloseo
Anyone want to sell me a Switch?

------
saluki
PUBG (PC)

------
mod
rimworld

~~~
catacombs
Try Dwarf Fortress when you get bored of it.

